# Info on the New Amazon Covers



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

One last poll.. many of you voted on the case and sleeve poll but which one suits you best.  

A simple sleeve or a carry case with a strap ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you intending this "Carry Case" to be of a size large enough to hold a Kindle in an Oberon cover or naked?  I ask because I will not be taking my Kindle out of its Oberon cover to take it anywhere, especially if I intend to carry anything else inside with it, too easy to damage without the protection of its cover.  It will be very interesting to see what comes out of these ideas.  I didn't see the other poll until after it had closed and didn't get a chance to vote.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

By 'carry case', I'm envisioning a glorified purse. . .one section for the Kindle, the other for other stuff.  Because I use a cover on the Kindle and probably wouldn't want to not use it.  That said, there are a lot of folks who are comfortable reading the device 'naked'.  So a slip case might be nice for those folks so they have someplace to stow it when they're not reading.

The other accessory I've seen wished for is something that holds the Kindle securely, and has minimal extra pockets: for cell phone, small wallet or cardholder, and reading glasses.  But NOT a built in wallet. . . . .


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I can see a use for both...

Sleeve for someone that prefers to read their Kindle naked.
Case large enough to put the Kindle and cover plus a few extras like Ann is talking about.

I'm personally not interested in anything where I have to remove my cover.


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

I am really hoping for a slip cover, like the nook Mercer Slip Cover on the B&N site. I prefer to carry just one bag and put the nook in it. Something like your Icon Journals (Lotus-my favorite Icon Cover) or any of the designs on your e-book covers would be beautiful. Jeni


----------



## Michelle (Dec 10, 2009)

I would love an "almost sleeve" - but the kind where the window and buttons are open - would that be a heavier skin?


----------

